# Applicator for epoxy?



## Russknan

I've settled on 5 minute epoxy as my glue of choice for gluing in tubes. And I've come to mix a few drops of white Alumilite dye into the epoxy, instead of painting the blank and tube. Seems to work well. Anyway, I've been using Q-tips to make sure there is good glue distribution inside the blank. The Q-tip rapidly degrades into a scraggly mop after doing only one blank (out of, say 4). Even though it works out, I'm looking for a better way. I'm thinking of, say, some kind of cosmetic applicator alternative to the Q-tip. (Cheaper is better!) Rather than try to reinvent the wheel, thought I'd ask how others have solved the problem. Any suggestions as to where to get your devices of choice would also be appreciated. Russ


----------



## ChrisN

My applicator is far more durable, but I'm not sure if it's what you're looking for... I use a nail!


----------



## flyitfast

I usually use acid brushes.  Really cheap at HF and work well.

Search results for: 'acid brushes'

gordon


----------



## Dan Masshardt

flyitfast said:


> I usually use acid brushes.  Really cheap at HF and work well.  Search results for: 'acid brushes'  gordon



Me too.  I trim the bristles down though.


----------



## denniszoomy

I use popcicle sticks

Dennis


----------



## SteveG

Try this: the cheap chop sticks...come in pairs, break 'em apart. If I complete the work while the epoxy is still fluid, wipe it with a scrap and reuse. Otherwise, toss it. I bought large box at Costco...lifetime supply.


----------



## Jim Smith

I use a small paint spatula to mix and apply the epoxy. Holbein Spatulas - BLICK art materials  I've been using the same one for about 4 years now and it's a good as new.  When the epoxy builds up on it, I simply use a utility razor knife for shave it off back down to steel.  

I made an epoxy mixing station out of Delrin cutting boards I picked up at Goodwill.  I use 3 inch wide cash register tape (also purchased at Goodwill).  The cash register tape is held horizontal by a long bolt (like a roll of toilet paper) and I just pull out a new piece of paper to mix up each new batch of epoxy.  I have a piece of hacksaw blade mounted on the front to tear off the used paper.  Total cost including the spatula at Michaels is about $12 and that includes a dozen large rolls of the cash register tape.  

Jim Smith


----------



## Carl Fisher

popsicle sticks.  Buy them by the hundreds for a few bucks at your local craft stores.


----------



## bedangerous

Another vote for popcicle sticks bought at Hobby Lobby or Joanns.


----------



## monophoto

I use those thin plastic 'straws' intended for use as coffee stirrers.  Get them at the dollar store.


----------



## cestmoi

I just use toothpicks. But, if you're looking for a makeup applicator that is similar to cotton swabs, try eye shadow applicators. You can buy them at the Dollar store in multi-unit packages. Each end of the apicator had a little sponge on it.


----------



## toddlajoie

I use cheap Q-Tips, but I break off the "tip" part so I only use the stick... It's a little thicker than a toothpick, a lot thinner and rounder than a popsicle stick, and I use them without breaking the tip off to paint the insides of my acrylic blanks, so one box of stuff serves dual purpose...


----------



## Russknan

Man, I KNEW you folks would have a bunch of ideas! I'm going to try at least a couple. Thanks! Russ


----------



## gwhesser

Bamboo skewers cut in thirds.


----------



## glen r

I use a screwdriver with about a 5" shank.  The flat blade allows me to place extra epoxy anywhere inside the tube that I need it.


----------



## BayouPenturner

I use Popsicle sticks from Hobby Lobby.


----------



## sbwertz

I use these.  They fit inside the blank, and are stiff enough to mix the epoxy with.

http://www.amazon.com/Wooden-Food-P...=1396998433&sr=8-2&keywords=wooden+food+picks


----------



## Fireengines

Chopsticks work well.  There long enough to work the entire blank and, if you use plumber's putty to seal the tube, you can use it to push the putty out.


----------



## robersonjr

"Q" tips, cut one end off, great for mixing and then applying. Can't get much cheaper and easier. Great for painting tubes also.


----------



## Rchan63

I second bamboo skewers. I've done over 20 slimlines both tubes in one night with one skewer and it remains perfect. You can even wipe it off and save it for next time.


----------



## BJohn

I use wooden coffee stirrers.


----------



## johncrane

Bamboo skewers is my choice too, i mix the 2 pack glue on a old magazine when i've finished i just rip the page out and into the bin.


----------



## MarkD

I use 3/16" wood dowels. I buy a 4ft dowel and cut them to about 6". I use them to apply epoxy to the inside of the hole and to the tube. I also use the dowel to insert the tube. When finished I wipe the dowel with a paper towel and reuse it many times.


----------



## Band Saw Box

I also use Popsicle sticks, I buy mine at the dollar store.


----------



## Trees2Pens

*Easy for me*

To start a mix I use cut up pieces of the clam shell plastic packaging, and mix the 2 parts with a plastic knife.  

Apply with plastic knife and throw everything out.  

John


----------



## lorbay

Same as Sharon except I get mine from Lee Valley.
Wooden Picks - Lee Valley Tools
Lin


----------



## plano_harry

I usually use a tongue depressor split on an angle.  Gives me a nice taper and I double my money.  For really fine work like on transparent blanks, I use these from Hobby Lobby.  Like Qtips but they don't come apart.
Tamiya Medium Triangular Craft Cotton Swabs | Shop Hobby Lobby


----------



## thebillofwrites

MarkD said:


> I use 3/16" wood dowels. I buy a 4ft dowel and cut them to about 6". I use them to apply epoxy to the inside of the hole and to the tube. I also use the dowel to insert the tube. When finished I wipe the dowel with a paper towel and reuse it many times.



+1 

Bill


----------



## ChrisN

I've upgraded from a nail to... A nail with a handle!:biggrin: I ground the head off, and epoxied it into a maple burl handle that I turned.


----------



## raar25

bamboo skewers


----------



## MillerTurnings

Slice those plastic credit cards that come in the mail into thin strips of any width you want.


----------



## butchf18a

Round toothpicks. Simple, effective, inexpensive, disposable. Been doing it this way for 15 years, works great.


----------



## southernclay

I mix epoxy on one of the tabs off of flat rate boxes I get from my habit. I use a toothpick, coffee stirrer or chopsticks, whatever leftover item I have for this.

Then just roll the tube directly in the puddle with enough of an end to keep my fingers mostly clean. Works well for me


----------

